# Telephoto/wide-angle and choice of angle



## stevet1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I thought this was an interesting article about the choices we make to depict the same thing.
This is a Google translation:
Google Translate

Steve Thomas


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2020)

Good photos to illustrate how focal length can impact our photos.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 28, 2020)

That's a great example! 
Thank you for posting this.


----------

